# بـــتـــحـــب ؟ اه بـــــــحــــــــب !



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بتحب ؟ اه بحب​​بتحب مين ؟ بحب البنت كتكوتة​​هى عندها كام سنة ؟22 سنه​​وهى بتحبك ؟ اسكت يابنى دى بتموت فى دباديبى​​ازاى؟ كل ما بتشوفنى تقولى بحبك​​كده على طول ؟ طبعا صحبك روش برضه
لا ماهو باين​​اهلها يعرفوا ؟ لا طبعا​​ليه ؟ ممممممممممم مش عارف​​يمكن علشان كده غلط ؟ لا طبعا​​طيب ليه ؟ جهل بعيد عنك​​طيب واخرتها ؟ اخرة ايه​​اخرة الحب ده ؟ ادينا بنتسلا​​بتتسلا ؟ ايوة​​يعنى مش ناوى تتجوزها ؟ هههههه اتجوز مين يا عم انا لاقى اكل​​طيب بتحبها ليه ؟ مش عارف انا بحبها اه لكن جواز لا​​ليه ؟ يمكن علشان لسة بدرى وصعب اكون اسرة دلوقتى​​طيب بتحبها ليه ؟ يابنى اصل انتا مش فاهم طالما دخلت الجامعة لازم يبقى عندك الجيرل فرند بتعتك​​وده مهم ؟ طبعا لاننا لازم نواكب العصر ونعيش اللحظة​​طيب مانتا كده ممكن تحطم البنت وتصدمها ؟ ايه يا عم الدراما دى 
لا مش كده خالص​​طيب ازاى ؟ هو يومين وهتنسى وانا هقولها ان غصب عنى​​غصب عنك ازاى ؟ ماهو انا حتى لو رحت اتقدملها اهلها مش هيوافقوا غير لما اخلص دراسة واشتغل وحلنى بقى حد لاقى شغل اليومين دول​​يعنى انتا بتحبها وممكن تسبها فى اى وقت من غير ما تعمل حساب لمشاعرها ؟
مانا قلتلك يومين وهتنسى وهى هتتجوز وخلاص​​بس دا ميمنعش انك هتجرحها ؟ اجرح مين ياعم الدنيا كلها كده هو انتا هتصلح الكون ​​عندك حق انا مش هصلح الكون ؟ سلام بقى علشان البنت بتعتى جاية اهى​​اتفضل وربنا موجود

هو ده حب شباب الجامعات
اختى انتى غالية جدا عند ربنا فمترخصيش نفسك مع واحد كل همه انه عاوز يتسلى
خليك غالية فى نظرك واوعى تنساقى خلف كلام ليس له اى فائدة
فكرى ان الشاب ده 
اولا بيحبنى ليه ؟
واخرة الحب ؟
وهل هو جاد؟ 
بدل من ان تندمى على كل لحظة قضيتيها مع شاب مستهتر لا يعرف شيى عن المسؤلية
وستكونى انتى الخاسرة الوحيد فى وقت لن يفيد فيه ندم..........؟

لازم نخلى بالنا كويس يا جماعه من الشباب الالى زى الشاب ده 
انا مش بقولكم ماتحبوش بس لازم تتأكدى انى الشاب ده بيحبك بجد 

ربنا يستر وشباب المنتدى يسبونى اخرج من هنا على خير 
ههههههههههههههه

منقول طبعا بس ضايف كام جمله 
:smi411:​​


----------



## Kiril (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيك
في ناس بتتسلي و في ناس عن جد
كان لي زميلي مع انه لسه في كلية الا انه اخد خطوة اجابية و راح اتقدم لأهل البنت
بس هما طبعا قالوا مينفعش دلوقتي 
وتعالي لما تخلص

فيمكن صرامة الاهل هي اللي بتدفع ناس لأنها تاخد الموضوع من بره بره


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

كلام جميل يا كيرو 




> فيمكن صرامة الاهل هي اللي بتدفع ناس لأنها تاخد الموضوع من بره بره


 
المشكله بقت فى الاهل الولد لما يحب انوا يدخل من الباب يقولوا لاء لسه بدرى 
طيب هوه عايزكم تكونوا على علم بالموضوع ماغلطش يعنى 
مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا كيرو 
وتعليقك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسي كتير يا كوكو علي الموضوع الجميل ده وربنا يعوضك 
وفعلا كلامك صح والاعل دلوقتي مش زي زمان بالعكس اصبحو منفتحين عن الاول وكمان يهمهم ان يشوو اولادهم مبسوطين لكن لو في حاجة غلط هينصحوهم ويفهموهم لكن عمرهم ما هيقفو ضد سعادت اولادهم


----------



## Aksios (10 أكتوبر 2008)

> في ناس بتتسلي و في ناس عن جد



مظبوط فى البعض اللى عاوز يتسلى زى اللى فى الموضوع فوق و لكن ليس كل الشباب كده
هناك بردوه المحترم و اللى ميرضاش كده على اخته و لو حقيقى بيحب الانسانه دى يبقى هيخاف عليها

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا كيرو
ربنا يعوضك
هو فعلا الاكترية بيتسلو
واللي الشباب ميعرفهوش بقة ان البنت لما بتحب بتحب بجد قوى
ومش هما يومين ولا حاجة ذي ما قلت علي لسان الشاب اللي بيتسلا
دا بيبقي جرح عميق جدا صعب شفائة والتأمة لانها هي بتبقي مصدقة جدا 
وبتحب بجد وبتصحي علي انة وهم وسراب
وحتي لو مر الزمن  مبتنساش
لكن فية اقلية بيكون حب بجد 
وعلشان كدة لازم البنت تعرف تفرق بين اللي بيتسلا واللي بجد
موضوع متميز يا كيرو
اجمل حاجة عجبتني فية جملة خليكي غالية في نظر نفسك*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي يا كوكو بجد موضوع رائع 
و دارج بهالايام...
بس اكيد  مش كل الشباب كده..
و انا بحب اضيف انه البنت في الحالة دي ليها مسؤولية انها تختار الشريك الصح و تكون متاكده انه هو المناسب ليها ..و كمان الحب مش كل شي لانه عندما يجتمع الحب و التفاهم هيكونوا اجمل علاقة .
و ربنا يوفق الكل.. *


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar2004 قال:


> مرسي كتير يا كوكو علي الموضوع الجميل ده وربنا يعوضك
> وفعلا كلامك صح والاعل دلوقتي مش زي زمان بالعكس اصبحو منفتحين عن الاول وكمان يهمهم ان يشوو اولادهم مبسوطين لكن لو في حاجة غلط هينصحوهم ويفهموهم لكن عمرهم ما هيقفو ضد سعادت اولادهم


 

مرسىىى على مروورك يا مرمر 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> مظبوط فى البعض اللى عاوز يتسلى زى اللى فى الموضوع فوق و لكن ليس كل الشباب كده
> هناك بردوه المحترم و اللى ميرضاش كده على اخته و لو حقيقى بيحب الانسانه دى يبقى هيخاف عليها
> 
> مشكور على الموضوع


 

طبعا مش كل الشباب كده 
مرسىىى على مروورك يا ربنا موجود 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا كيرو*
> *ربنا يعوضك*
> *هو فعلا الاكترية بيتسلو*
> *واللي الشباب ميعرفهوش بقة ان البنت لما بتحب بتحب بجد قوى*
> ...


 

بصراحه اجمل تعليق قريته 
مرسىىى على مروورك يا رجعا ليسوع  
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا كوكو بجد موضوع رائع *
> *و دارج بهالايام...*
> *بس اكيد مش كل الشباب كده..*
> *و انا بحب اضيف انه البنت في الحالة دي ليها مسؤولية انها تختار الشريك الصح و تكون متاكده انه هو المناسب ليها ..و كمان الحب مش كل شي لانه عندما يجتمع الحب و التفاهم هيكونوا اجمل علاقة .*
> *و ربنا يوفق الكل.. *


 

تعليقك راااائع يا روز 
مرسىىى على مروورك 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## sara23 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده يا كوكو وانا لى راى فى الموضوع ده
ان البنت مش المفروض تحول اى مشاعر جواها لعلاقه صريحه مع واحد
حتى لو هو صارحها بكده 
لكن العكس الافضل ان هى ما تخليش الموضوع يتطور 
الا لو كان الوقت مناسب لكده
شكرا ليك كتير  وربنا يباركك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بس مش كل الشباب كده يا ساره 
يعنى البنت لازم تتأكد الاول من مشاعر الشاب نحيتها 
وهل هوه فعلا صادق ولا لاء 
مرسىىىىى على مروورك يا ساره 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور اخي  kokoman 
على الموضوع القيم 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىى على مرووورك يا كليم  
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2008)

> هو ده حب شباب الجامعات
> اختى انتى غالية جدا عند ربنا فمترخصيش نفسك مع واحد كل همه انه عاوز يتسلى
> خليك غالية فى نظرك واوعى تنساقى خلف كلام ليس له اى فائدة
> فكرى ان الشاب ده
> ...


*توعيه جميله يا كوكو أتمنى ان تصل لكل البنا ت وميرررسى على اضافتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا دونا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Kiril (12 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي ع الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا كيرو 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع مهم جدا يا كوكو
ولازم كل البنات تاخد بالها من النوع الى بيتسلى
وياريت الشباب يفكروا فى البنت الى بيتسلوا بيها وبمشاعرها انها اخته هيرضا اخته يتعمل فيها كده
ربنا يحافظ على ولاده وبناته*​


----------



## iam_with_you (13 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد الموضوع حلو جدا مرسى ربنا يوفقك بس لو انا الكتكوتة بتاعة الواد دة كنت ولعت فية امال واطخة كمان بالنار امال دة انا اهلى يقطعوة تقطيع بس برضو بحبة يا بابااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## rana1981 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل والمهم وخصوصا انه عم بيصير كتير بهي الايام​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا يا كوكو*
> 
> *ولازم كل البنات تاخد بالها من النوع الى بيتسلى*
> *وياريت الشباب يفكروا فى البنت الى بيتسلوا بيها وبمشاعرها انها اخته هيرضا اخته يتعمل فيها كده*
> ...


 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك ياسويتى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

iam_with_you قال:


> بجد الموضوع حلو جدا مرسى ربنا يوفقك بس لو انا الكتكوتة بتاعة الواد دة كنت ولعت فية امال واطخة كمان بالنار امال دة انا اهلى يقطعوة تقطيع بس برضو بحبة يا بابااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 

هههههههههههههه 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا باشا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل والمهم وخصوصا انه عم بيصير كتير بهي الايام​*


 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا رنا  
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## SALVATION (13 أكتوبر 2008)

_لو بدون علم الاهل يبقى على يقين بأنه خطأ
وهنا موقف البنت حساس جدا لانها تخصها اكتر من الشاب الذى لا يهمه بل يعتقد انها وسام شرف له
مشكور كتييير كوكو موضوعك مهم جدا وهادف زى ما عودتنا
نرجو منك المزيد
تحياتى




​_


----------



## وليم تل (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا كوكومان
على الموضوع الرائع ذو المغزى الاروع
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _لو بدون علم الاهل يبقى على يقين بأنه خطأ​
> وهنا موقف البنت حساس جدا لانها تخصها اكتر من الشاب الذى لا يهمه بل يعتقد انها وسام شرف له
> مشكور كتييير كوكو موضوعك مهم جدا وهادف زى ما عودتنا
> نرجو منك المزيد
> ...


 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا تونى 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكومان
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع ذو المغزى الاروع
> 
> ودمت بود​


 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا وليم 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## maro sweety (15 ديسمبر 2009)

كلامك كلة صح صح
ومظبوووووووط جدااا
لازم نفكر الاوول
ميرسى لتعبك


----------



## طحبوش (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك​


----------



## روماني زكريا (15 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع بمنتهي التمييز
ولكن عاوز اضيف حاجه
البنت لو كويسه هتجبر الشاب علي ان يحترمها  
شكرا ياكيرو علي هذا الموضوع ​


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا جدا


شكرا

الرب يبارك مجهودكم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2009)

maro sweety قال:


> كلامك كلة صح صح
> ومظبوووووووط جدااا
> لازم نفكر الاوول
> ميرسى لتعبك


ميررررسى على مروووك يا مارو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2009)

طحبوش قال:


> شكرا ليك​


 
ميررررسى على مروووك يا طحبوش
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2009)

روماني زكريا قال:


> موضوع بمنتهي التمييز​
> ولكن عاوز اضيف حاجه
> البنت لو كويسه هتجبر الشاب علي ان يحترمها
> 
> شكرا ياكيرو علي هذا الموضوع ​


 
كلامك سليم 
ميررررسى على مروووك يا رومانى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا جدا​
> 
> 
> شكرا​
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مروووك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مواضيعك جميلة يا كوكو

تسلم ايدك

ههههههههههه وماتخفش احنا هندافع عنك


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههه 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا روزاية 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

